# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Ιωάννα [Douglas, Stancourt, Νεφεληγερέτης, Ioanna, Ερμής, Suzy]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Το Ιωαννα του Γιαννουλατου*

Θα 'γραφα *το Ιωαννα του Βασιλη Λασκου* αλλα ισως να εμπλεκα μερικους φιλους.  Εδω λοιπον παρουσιαζουμε το *Ιωαννα* που ειχε πλοιαρχο τον ηρωα *Βασιλη Λασκο*, λιγα χρονια πριν γινει πλοιαρχος του *Λαμπρου Κατσωνη* και χαθει ηρωικα στο στενο της Σκιαθου.

Παρ οτι στα τελη του το πλοιο ηταν περισσοτερο φορτηγο, παλαιοτερα ηταν γνωστο σαν *επιβατηγο/φορτηγο* ("suitable passenger accommodation) που ανηκε στην  *Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway Co* και εκανε ταξιδια απο το Coole στο Αμστερνταμ, την Αμβερσα, την Γανδη, την Δουνκερκη και την Κοπενχαγη.

Miramar




> DOUGLAS     950         Lancs & Yorks Rlwy     
> NEPHELIGERETIS     950     1937     G.M.Mavroleon     
> STANCOURT     950     1937     J.A.Billmeir & Co     
> HERMES     950     1938     B.Athanassiades     
> SUZY     950     1938     B.Athanassiades     
> IOANNA     950     1940     B.Athanassiades





> IDNo:     1122958     Year:     1907
> Name:     DOUGLAS     Launch Date:     2.2.07
> Type:     Cargo ship (ref)     Date of completion:     2.07
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     950     Link:     1596
> DWT:         Yard No:     272
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     72.1     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     9.8     Builder:     Clyde SB
> ...


Douglas1.jpg

Douglas2.jpg

Και τωρα μερικα για την ιστορια του απο ξενες σελιδες



*DOUGLAS*

1907, 950grt

Clyde S.B. & Engineering, Port Glasgow (272)
1922 London & North-Western Railway Company
1923 London, Midland & Scottish Railway Company
From 1935 managed by Associated Humber Lines
Sold 1937 to Stanhope S.S. Co. as STANCOURT
1937 to Greek owners as NEPHELIGERETIS
1938 HERMES
1938 SUZY
1940 IOANNA

Shelled and sunk by U.31 on 1 June 1940, 120 miles west of Cape Finisterre, Alexandria for the Tyne

Source: http://www.gooleships.co.uk/shipowne...ouglas1907.htm





> *Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway
>  Page 2: East Coast Services - Goole Shipping Co*
> 
> 
> The Goole Shipping Company was formed in 1864, and started carrying passengers in 1879. The first ships were named after directors of the company, of which only the Robert Crake of 1879 survived when they were taken over by the Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway (LYR) in 1905. The Ouse of 1884 initiated the use of northern river names, which were applied to most subsequent newbuildings. In 1895, the Humber SS Co and the Yorkshire Coal & Shipping Co were taken over, adding a total of eight ships to the Goole fleet.
> 
> Following the 1905 takeover, the LYR retained the Goole funnel colours of buff with a broad red band below a black top, and the Goole name was retained for use in publicity. Ownership passed to the London & North Western Railway (LNWR) in 1922, and then the London Midland & Scottish Railway (LMS) in 1923. Humber shipping interests of the LMS and London & North Eastern Railway (LNER) were combined into the Associated Humber Lines (AHL) in 1935, although individual companies retained their titles. The Goole Shipping Company operated routes from the Humber ports of Goole, Hull and Grimsby to a wide range of European destinations including Amsterdam, Antwerp, Dunkirk, Gent, Zeebrugge, Vlissingen, Hamburg and Rotterdam. They mainly operated small cargo/passenger steamers, but in 1906, the LYR started a summer service from Hull to Zeebrugge with the Fleetwood steamer Duke of Clarence. The service resumed after WW1, again with Duke of Clarence, until she was sold for scrap in 1930. For the next four years her place was taken by Duke of Connaught (2). After the formation of AHL in 1935, one of the Humber-based ex-Great Central ships such as Dewsbury operated the service. I also have a Hull-Zeebrugge postcard of Duke of Cornwall, although I have found no records of her sailing on the East Coast so far.


Source:  http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/LMS_LYR2.html

Goole_Douglas-01.jpgGoole_Douglas-01-bck.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Douglas (1907-1940)_

Douglas was built in 1907 for the Copenhagen service. She was refrigerated, and received the pale hull common for refrigerated ships. They were known as "butter boats". She was sold to Greek owners in 1937, and was attacked and sunk off Spain during the Spanish Civil War, although destined for the UK at the time.




> Name    Ioanna
> Type:    Steam merchant
> Tonnage    950 tons
> Completed    1907 - Clyde Shipbuilding & Engineering Co Ltd, Port Glasgow 
> Owner    B. Athanassiados (Yannoulatos Bros Ltd), Pir&#230;us 
> Homeport    Pir&#230;us 
> Date of attack    1 Jun 1940    Nationality:      Greek
> 
> Fate    Sunk by U-37 (Victor Oehrn)
> ...


Source:  http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/333.html


*Βασιλης Λασκος* και η ζωη του




> O *Βασίλης Λάσκος*, Αντιπλοίαρχος του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού (τότε _Βασιλικού Ναυτικού_) και τελευταίος κυβερνήτης του υποβρυχίου «Κατσώνης», υπήρξε ήρωας του ΒΆ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
> 
> 
> Αποφοίτησε από την Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων το 1919. Στην συνέχεια υπηρέτησε σε διάφορα πλοία επιφανείας και Υπηρεσίες Ξηράς και γύρω στα 1930 μετατέθηκε στα Υποβρύχια. Αρχικά, υπηρέτησε (εκπαιδευόμενος) ως απλός αξιωματικός και κατόπιν ανέλαβε ύπαρχος στο ΒΠ Υ/Β «Κατσώνης» και το 1933 ανέλαβε κυβερνήτης του ΒΠ Υ/Β «Γλαύκου».
>  Λίγο πριν το κίνημα του 1935 απομακρύνθηκε ως Βενιζελικός. Συμμετείχε στο κίνημα ως κυβερνήτης του «Νηρέα» και μαζί με όλο το στόλο κατέληξε στην Σούδα. Μετά την αποτυχία του κινήματος του 1935 επιβιβάστηκε μαζί με τον Βενιζέλο στο Θ/Κ «Αβέρωφ» και μέσω Δωδεκανήσων κατέφυγε στην Ιταλία. Καταδικάστηκε από το Ναυτοδικείο για την συμμετοχή του στο κίνημα και αποτάχθηκε από το Ναυτικό. Αργότερα, όταν δόθηκε αμνηστία, επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα όπου έκανε διάφορες δουλειές και τελικά ανέλαβε πλοίαρχος σε εμπορικά πλοία. Το 1940 το πλοίο «Ιωάννα», το οποίο κυβερνούσε, βυθίστηκε από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο ανοιχτά της Ισπανίας.
>  Με την κήρυξη του Ελληνοϊταλικού πολέμου επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα και ανέλαβε πλοίαρχος σε μεταγωγικά. Μετά την Γερμανική εισβολή διέφυγε στη Μέση Ανατολή, όπου επανεντάχθηκε στο Ναυτικό και με δική του επιμονή ανέλαβε Κυβερνήτης του παμπάλαιου «Κατσώνη». Μόλις τελείωσε η επισκευή του υποβρυχίου, ο «Κατσώνης» βυθίστηκε αλλά χάρη στο πείσμα και στην επιμονή του Λάσκου ανελκύσθηκε, επισκευάστηκε και εκσυγχρονίσθηκε από τους ¶γγλους. Στην συνέχεια ο «Κατσώνης» ανέλαβε αποστολές στα Ελληνικά νερά όπου χαρη στις παράτολμες ενέργειες του Λάσκου είχε σημαντικές επιτυχίες. Στις 14/9/1943, κατά τη διάρκεια αναζήτησης εχθρικής νηοπομπής, ενεπλάκη με γερμανικό καταδιωκτικό υποβρυχίων (UJ -2101) και μετά από δίωρη καταδίωξη εξαναγκάσθηκε σε ανάδυση και εξόρμηση δια πυροβόλου. Μετά από σφοδρή ανταλλαγή πυρών εμβολίστηκε από το διώκτη του, με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί σε στίγμα Φ 39° 20,5΄Β και Λ 023° 23΄Α (βόρεια της νήσου Σκιάθου).


Source:  http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%92%...BA%CE%BF%CF%82



Ioanna.jpg

Douglas3.jpg

Douglas4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*DOUGLAS* και αυτό

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20D/slides/Douglas-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *DOUGLAS* και αυτό
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20D/slides/Douglas-01.html


Αυτο εδω το  *Douglas*  ειναι πραγματι ενα ιστορικο πλοιο (ιδε http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/SR_LSWR1.html#anchor1504911), το  
*Dora* του 1889 που ανηκε στην _London & South Western Railway_. Το 1901 πουληθηκε στην _Isle of Man Steam Packet Company_ και πηρε το ονομα *Douglas* (ιδε  http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/IOMSP2.html#anchor1754181). Βυθιστηκε το 1923.

Φυσικα την εταιρεια  _London & South Western Railway_  την ξερουμε γιατι ειχε τα "ελληνικα"  *Αρντενα, Αλμπερτα* και *Βικτωρια*!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη και λεπτομερης φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *Douglas* εμφανιζεται στο E-bay εδω  http://cgi.ebay.com/RAILWAY-STEAMER-...item3cb62d91a4

----------


## Ellinis

H βύθιση του ΙΩΑΝΝΑ πλοιοκτησίας Αθανασιάδη-Μποδοσάκη (ο Γιαννουλάτος  φαίνεται οτι είχε μόνο τη διαχείρηση) περιγράφεται με λεπτομέρεια στο βιβλίο του Μ. Καραγάτση "Βασίλης Λάσκος Μυθιστορηματική  Βιογραφία" (εκδόσεις Εστία). Aς δούμε το σχετικό απόσπασμα:




> «Μήνες ολόκληρους προσπαθούσε  να βρεί θέση πλοιάρχου, στα φορτηγά, δίχως να το καταφέρνει. Και μόνο  την άνοιξη του 40, μπόρεσε να διοριστεί πρώτος πλοίαρχος στο « Ιωάννα »,  του Μποδοσάκη. Ήταν βαπόρι μικρό και παλιό, πού του είχαν όμως κάνει  ριζική μετασκευή και βρισκόταν σε καλή κατάσταση. Ο πρώτος ναύλος πού  κλείστηκε ήταν φορτίο κρομμυδιών, από την Αλεξάντρεια στην Αγγλία.»
> 
> Το  «Ιωάννα» φορτώνει στην Αλεξάνδρεια και σαλπάρει με προορισμό το  Γιβραλτάρ, όπου θα σχηματισθεί νηοπομπή για να βγούν στον Ατλαντικό.  Πριν φθάσουν στο Γιβραλτάρ το πλοίο παρουσίασε μια μικρή κλίση, αλλά δεν  ήταν σημαντική και εξάλλου δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για επισκευή. Η νηοπομπή  δεν μπορούσε να περιμένει. Ξεκινούν, λοιπόν, πάντα με την μικρή κλίση, η  οποία, όμως, άρχισε να μεγαλώνει και η «Ιωάννα» έχανε ταχύτητα και  έμεινε πίσω.
> 
> «Δεν ξέρει κι αυτός τι να υποθέσει. Το μπατάρισμα όμως είναι τόσο μεγάλο, πού η « Ιωάννα » χάνει ταχύτητα μένει πίσω.
> 
> Ο Εγγλέζος κομμοδόρος ανησυχεί.
> 
> — Διατί αργοπορείτε ; κάνει σήμα.
> ...


Και δυο ακόμη εικόνες του πλοίου ως DOUGLAS :
201402031226160.Douglas 1907 OSPG.jpg 201402031226400.Douglas 1907 A.J. Jansen  Goole Museum.jpg
Πηγή

----------

